# The iKettle



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

If you can forgive its apple-esque name this actually seems like a cracking price for a temp-control kettle that essentially has a WeMo built right in.

http://www.firebox.com/product/6068/iKettle?aff=512&aff=512&awc=550_1381422760_9a27e9581a9286f711e1e2cc58166ed6&utm_source=AffiliateWindow&utm_medium=Affiliates&utm_content=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.meaningofdreams.org&utm_campaign=TextLink


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

want to spend silly money on a kettle........................ http://www.johnlewis.com/panasonic-nc-dk1-kettle/p231762576?kpid=231762576&s_kenid=2daafd1e-f0dc-9ea9-332c-00001d24a598&s_kwcid=ppc_pla&tmad=c&tmcampid=73


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

HDAV said:


> want to spend silly money on a kettle........................ http://www.johnlewis.com/panasonic-nc-dk1-kettle/p231762576?kpid=231762576&s_kenid=2daafd1e-f0dc-9ea9-332c-00001d24a598&s_kwcid=ppc_pla&tmad=c&tmcampid=73


That's one ugly kettle.


----------



## painty (Jul 25, 2011)

It's got a 3000W motor though!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

painty said:


> It's got a 3000W motor though!


So does mine...http://www.bosch-home.co.uk/our-products/kettles-toasters/kettles/TWK8633GB.html


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

painty said:


> It's got a 3000W motor though!


Would you buy a Ferrari if it looked like a Nissan Cube?


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

That Bosch does nothing for me looks like a cheap asda Argos type thing the Panasonic however is gorgeous!


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

Just noticed http://m.johnlewis.com/mt/www.johnlewis.com/bugatti-vera-kettle/p681223?colour=Chrome&un_jtt_v_pdp=yes&un_jtt_v_from_product=un_product_5

now that is obscene !!!!

i thought the Panasonic titanium one was bad... http://m.johnlewis.com/mt/www.johnlewis.com/panasonic-nc-zk1-kettle/p231762577


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Also have the Bosch but in White. It's a fantastic kettle, especially paired with the aeropress cos can boil to 70/80/90/100 degrees.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

So quick. I ended up getting the matching toaster despite not eating bread. Think it's been used once when my sister came down to visit.


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

I'm looking at the toaster too. If you want to get rid, I'd be interested. Haha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## painty (Jul 25, 2011)

Kyle548 said:


> Would you buy a Ferrari if it looked like a Nissan Cube?


I'll tell you after the test drive


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

The Ikettle has some nice features but one issue would be having to remember to fill kettle in advance.

Be great if had full temperature control not just pre-sets.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

GS11 said:


> The Ikettle has some nice features but one issue would be having to remember to fill kettle in advance.
> 
> Be great if had full temperature control not just pre-sets.


Need a plumbed in version ^_^


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

Dualit for toasters and kettles.


----------

